# Flower waterers needed PLEASE



## Johnny829 (May 19, 2020)

*Hey guys,

I need some help/volunteers/service needed for watering flowers. Please PM me if you're willing to help.

Please do feel free to*

*water any flowers or hybrids (it's completely up to you about how many flowers, what color/type of flowers you want to water. )*
*water any flowers or hybrids again even though they have been watered. (doing this can significantly increase the chance of producing hybrids.  )*
*run around (I'm perfectly fine with it. I know I'm weird )*
*come and leave (you don't really need to tell me when you're don't want to water them anymore .  )*
*ask me WHENEVER you need more water cans. (of course I'm going to provide you as many cans as you need)*
*Please do not*

*pick any flowers (because it takes two days for them to blossom )*
*water any flowers on the beach (I put them aside on the beach so they don't spread )*
*Thank you so much in advance.

If you'd like to offer watering services, please also PM me your price and we might work out a deal.*


----------



## tajikey (May 19, 2020)

Johnny, I've found success posting on Turnip Exchange. Granted, my hybrid garden probably took less than half the life of a single can, your pool of individuals is far greater. Just be honest with the amount of flowers you have. It's a lot of work for others to come water, especially that amount of flowers, but those who love it, will happily come help.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 19, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Johnny, I've found success posting on Turnip Exchange. Granted, my hybrid garden probably took less than half the life of a single can, your pool of individuals is far greater. Just be honest with the amount of flowers you have. It's a lot of work for others to come water, especially that amount of flowers, but those who love it, will happily come help.


Thank you!! I will try that.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Open for another day now!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Still need some help.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 20, 2020)

Anyone please?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

Open for another day!


----------



## loveclove (May 21, 2020)

I can go help water as many as you want if you provide the water can. I`m looking for any ironwood furniture and diner items. If you don`t have those, I`ll take some bells


----------



## seeds (May 21, 2020)

i can come help! im looking for any celeste diys , and mushroom furniture ! my wishlist is also in my signature!
if not i'll accept some nmt/tbt/bells ! <33


----------



## Johnny829 (May 21, 2020)

Need more people now. 

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



seeds said:


> i can come help! im looking for any celeste diys , and mushroom furniture ! my wishlist is also in my signature!
> if not i'll accept some nmt/tbt/bells ! <33


How many bells do you think?

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



loveclove said:


> I can go help water as many as you want if you provide the water can. I`m looking for any ironwood furniture and diner items. If you don`t have those, I`ll take some bells


How many bells do you think?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 22, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## MikioMonster (May 22, 2020)

I'm free to help today


----------



## Sosisa (May 22, 2020)

Would love to help out!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 22, 2020)

MikioMonster said:


> I'm free to help today


Let me know when you're ready. I'm online now.


----------



## Johnny829 (May 23, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 24, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 25, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## AndrewGK (May 25, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> Open for another day now guys!



AndrewGK's Watering Service is available  PM me to send me DC if you wish me to come


----------



## Johnny829 (May 25, 2020)

AndrewGK said:


> AndrewGK's Watering Service is available  PM me to send me DC if you wish me to come


Hey Andrew, what do you charge for watering service?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 26, 2020)

Open for another day now guys!


----------



## Enxssi (May 26, 2020)

I can help water! I’m looking for igb but I can take nmt or tbt


----------



## Johnny829 (May 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can help water! I’m looking for igb but I can take nmt or tbt


Hey thanks. How many bells are you looking for?


----------



## Johnny829 (May 27, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## Johnny829 (May 27, 2020)

More help please?


----------



## courtky (May 27, 2020)

hey i can come water! i'd just like to shop at ables when i'm done


----------



## stargurg (May 27, 2020)

i can also come water! c:


----------



## Johnny829 (May 30, 2020)

open for another day


----------



## Johnny829 (May 31, 2020)

Open for another day guys!!!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Jun 1, 2020)

Johnny829 said:


> open for another day



I don't mind coming by once or even regularly... but since I'm in CEST, sometime around the timestamp of the post I quoted works better for me than the one you made last (that's 1:29AM for me XD)!
I don't really have a price but I'd love to exchange services: I water yours, and you water mine (there's about 60 flowers, in 12 fields of 5, that I'm trying to breed right now).


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 2, 2020)

Need more help guys!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 2, 2020)

I can come over and help for sure! Would love Celeste diys, Redd stuff, mush stuff, etc


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 3, 2020)

More help please?


----------



## Johnny829 (Jun 4, 2020)

anyone ?


----------

